# Carb to fuel injection conversion



## Snipes318 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a 2007 carbed 750 and I was wondering if it is possible to convert it to fi and what parts would I need to make it happen...any insight would be appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not easy. There are several threads on this subject. The bottom line is that it's cheaper to just buy an FI model.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wiring harness, computer, throttle bodies, fuel pump, and even the stator, I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipes318 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gotcha, I did some more looking into it and definitely would be easier to buy a fi bike haha


----------



## TEXASBAGMAN (Oct 13, 2012)

IMOP there is nothing to gain from FI. Everything is 10x the price ie fuel pump carbed $50 vs FI $600. Carbed tuned more HP.


----------

